# What happens when there are no lane markings?



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

From what I gather SDCs are highly dependent on lane markings for them to stay in the lane by themselves.

But what happens when SDCs are in residential areas? Most residential streets have no or very few lane markings. 
Shopping center parking lots also have almost no lane markings, other than the parking spots themselves. 

Are SDCs capable of handling places where there are no lane markings?
What about streets where the lane markings are badly faded and worn out?


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

we're low skill, opinionated uber drivers fearful of any technology after 1969
HECK! when i shift in reverse some contraption pops up on the dash like a Tee Vee showin' my beehind.
we are Not Engineers @getawaycar , nor credentialed in any A.I. soft or hardware fields.

We know how to make a cup of coffee at 7-11. although most are challenged by a lever that controls the coffee urn. Too Hi-Tech!!!
Give me an OL' POT with a Handle!!!


*U got 2 questions for Google.*
*Let us know*

Now Ya Talking Ma'!!, Make mine Black









https://www.popsci.com/self-driving-cars-cities-usa


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

getawaycar said:


> From what I gather SDCs are highly dependent on lane markings for them to stay in the lane by themselves.
> 
> But what happens when SDCs are in residential areas? Most residential streets have no or very few lane markings.
> Shopping center parking lots also have almost no lane markings, other than the parking spots themselves.
> ...


SDC fans claim the robot cars will eventually be able to handle all these situations. However not all of us are convinced based on the facts so far.

http://imsreporting.com/articles/self-driving-cars-are-a-fraud-a-money-making-scheme/


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> we're low skill, opinionated uber drivers fearful of any technology after 1969
> HECK! when i shift in reverse some contraption pops up on the dash like a Tee Vee showin' my beehind.
> we are Not Engineers @getawaycar , nor credentialed in any A.I. soft or hardware fields.
> 
> ...


so the answer to the question you couldn't answer is that they will never be able to work anywhere there are no lane marking....got it

http://imsreporting.com/articles/self-driving-cars-are-a-fraud-a-money-making-scheme/


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

n


UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Whoa! U must be one of those 7-11 hotshots
> Very impressive Mr peanut
> 
> The original form of the expression was to hold one's nose to the grindstone and the first example quoted in OED2, from
> ...


nothing you say makes any sense, all you do is just post random gifs


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> n
> 
> nothing you say makes any sense, all you do is just post random gifs


Of course they're random and make no sense 2 U


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

getawaycar said:


> From what I gather SDCs are highly dependent on lane markings for them to stay in the lane by themselves.
> 
> But what happens when SDCs are in residential areas? Most residential streets have no or very few lane markings.
> Shopping center parking lots also have almost no lane markings, other than the parking spots themselves.
> ...


You gather wrong.They don't rely on lane markings.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Single Malt said:


> You gather wrong.They don't rely on lane markings.


Do you have a source for your claim? Your butt hole does not count as a legitimate source of information.

If SDCs dont rely on lane markings then the plan to repaint 400k miles of California roads to help SDC's navigate better is all for nothing?

*New Road Striping in California Meant to Help Self-Driving Vehicles*
The end of the summer brings some new changes to an estimated 394,608 miles of California's highways.

BY KURT SNIBBE, THE ORANGE COUNTY REGISTER / AUGUST 9, 2018

http://www.govtech.com/fs/New-Road-Striping-in-California-Meant-to-Help-Self-Driving-Vehicles.html


uberdriverfornow said:


> so the answer to the question you couldn't answer is that they will never be able to work anywhere there are no lane marking....got it
> 
> http://imsreporting.com/articles/self-driving-cars-are-a-fraud-a-money-making-scheme/


They are always angry and non-responsive whenever someone dares to ask any questions about the technology.
There seems to be a strange cult-like mentality surrounding self-driving cars. How dare you even think of questioning your corporate tech overlords!


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> we're low skill, opinionated uber drivers fearful of any technology after 1969
> HECK! when i shift in reverse some contraption pops up on the dash like a Tee Vee showin' my beehind.
> we are Not Engineers @getawaycar , nor credentialed in any A.I. soft or hardware fields.
> 
> ...


We had that coffee pot when I was a kid.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

getawaycar said:


> Do you have a source for your claim? Your butt hole does not count as a legitimate source of information.
> 
> If SDCs dont rely on lane markings then the plan to repaint 400k miles of California roads to help SDC's navigate better is all for nothing?
> 
> ...


California's going to set cash on fire? Now there's a shocker. Most Teslas are sold in CA. Teslas rely on lane marking. Teslas are not self driving cars.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Single Malt said:


> California's going to set cash on fire? Now there's a shocker. Most Teslas are sold in CA. Teslas rely on lane marking. Teslas are not self driving cars.


LOL thanks for the laugh. Again, do you have a source for this extravagant claim other than your butthole?

If California is so terrible why has virtually every major self-driving car maker located their headquarters in that state??
Are they all just stupid? If so, why would you have faith in such stupid people to design safe and reliable self-driving vehicles?


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

getawaycar said:


> LOL thanks for the laugh. Again, do you have a source for this extravagant claim other than your butthole?
> 
> If California is so terrible why has virtually every major self-driving car maker located their headquarters in that state??
> Are they all just stupid? If so, why would you have faith in such stupid people to design safe and reliable self-driving vehicles?


You seem to have somewhat of a butt fetish. Not that there's anything wrong with that.

Self driving cars don't rely on lane marking. The have an onboard high def 3D map and use landmarks on the side of the road; signs, building, etc, to triangulate themselves in the lane.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

Shout out Thx U to @goneubering for suppling this info

https://www.popsci.com/self-driving-cars-cities-usa


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> Shout out Thx U to @goneubering for suppling this info
> 
> https://www.popsci.com/self-driving-cars-cities-usa


LOL

Did you lose all your old socks?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Whoa! U must be one of those 7-11 hotshots
> Very impressive Mr peanut
> 
> 
> ...


Only takes a WATER HOSE 
To Wash Away B.S.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Only takes a WATER HOSE
> To Wash Away B.S.


............Only be4 it dries on the sidewalk.
@ which point, it's etched in stone
like the misconceptions of the ignored Neo-Luddism anti-tech minority


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> we're low skill, opinionated uber drivers fearful of any technology after 1969
> HECK! when i shift in reverse some contraption pops up on the dash like a Tee Vee showin' my beehind.
> we are Not Engineers @getawaycar , nor credentialed in any A.I. soft or hardware fields.
> 
> ...


At least we're not low IQ real estate developers one step removed from mafia goons who can't even see the writing on the wall for robo taxis



uberdriverfornow said:


> n
> 
> nothing you say makes any sense, all you do is just post random gifs


He's really good at GIFs

He should work in a GIF store!



Ricardo Resolute said:


> ............Only be4 it dries on the sidewalk.
> @ which point, it's etched in stone
> like the misconceptions of the ignored Neo-Luddism anti-tech minority


Deplorables elected a president
Luddites will lead transportation


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> At least we're not low IQ real estate developers one step removed from mafia goons who can't even see the writing on the wall for robo taxis


?Agreed, Only thing new is history not read.?
The millions that hated the automobile, airplane, plastic or computers.?
Their fears dictated their lives.
Waste of energy


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> ?Agreed, Only thing new is history not read.?
> The millions that hated the automobile, airplane, plastic or computers.?
> Their fears dictated their lives.
> Waste of energy


I don't hate SDCs

I hate the con men who try to suggest they're happening sooner than they really are for their own financial gain


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> I don't hate SDCs
> 
> I hate the con men who try to suggest they're happening sooner than they really are for their own financial gain


Agreed?Financial gain & freedoms in a capitalist system should be banned !?
Government should do all citizen's due diligence, care for and feed all?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> Agreed?Financial gain & freedoms in a capitalist system should be banned !?
> Government should do all citizen's due diligence, care for and feed all?


I never said financial gain should be banned. I said con men should be banned

Example-

Steve jobs invents the iPhone. Makes billions. It's an invention many people use and love. Financial gain done properly.

Meanwhile, when a liar sells unsuspecting people a bill of goods, that's not exactly ethical financial gain

Speaking of con men nice to see you've made a new username Tomato


----------

